# Any Sound Blaster Z [Modded] Drivers?



## Mittenz (Mar 1, 2019)

I've noticed creative has put all the net UI into new cards and not the SBZ thats still selling for 150.
I'm Hoping someone has modded drivers for SBZ that can use creatives newest software.

Specfically the AE-5 Software that can be installed for SBZ users, when i run it, does a hardware check that it isnt passing. 

Thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2019)

best place to ask IMHO would be down at HardwareHeaven - Them folks have been modding the drivers for YEARS. though no AE-5 because the guy mainly doing the modding doesnt have one AFAIK


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Gersonh (Mar 6, 2019)

Interesting posting. So I suppose that AE-5 Software that can be installed for SBI users


----------



## kastriot (Mar 6, 2019)

It's same crap as sbz control panel just looks different  with some "additional tweaks".


----------



## Fergutor (Mar 7, 2019)

Mittenz said:


> I've noticed creative has put all the net UI into new cards and not the SBZ thats still selling for 150.
> I'm Hoping someone has modded drivers for SBZ that can use creatives newest software.
> 
> Specfically the AE-5 Software that can be installed for SBZ users, when i run it, does a hardware check that it isnt passing.
> ...



Hi. With "new cards" do you mean not only the AE5 and AE9 but also the Audigy RX and FX? Because the DAC style are another thing.
Is there any problem or deficiency in the normal SB Z soft?
By the way I wouldn't trust those "PAX" drivers given the promises the absurd creator of them makes.


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 10, 2019)

Well then lets get tech power up on modified sound card software.
Drivers are fine, just wanted updated software with added features.


----------



## Fergutor (Mar 10, 2019)

Mittenz said:


> Well then lets get tech power up on modified sound card software.
> Drivers are fine, just wanted updated software with added features.



Daniel_K is the man...but no idea how to get him to do that. And the last thing he did on his page is from january 2017...
There are modified drivers that you surely know, but those are not recommended at all: all by soft, lower quality, don't work properly, and one I tested had virus in them (even in one autoexec inside said explicitly there were virus aimed at certain developers...incredible)


----------

